# Angle head brands



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I was on all-wall, looking and getting ready to stock up on some necessary stuff, ya know, Joest paper (which is AWESOME), pyramid blades, and I need a foot valve for my pump. So while I'm there I start browsing the other stuff and thinking there are some necessary tools that I don't have. Like a 2.5" angle head. We've been using PA's. He has a 2.5" DM and a 3.5" Northstar that work GREAT, among others.

I thought I would ask what do you guys have and if you had to do it over again, would you buy the same brand? I own a 3.5" DM bonehead that I got lightly used (like new) took some tweaking but it works good now. It's getting lonely.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Looks like PA and I are on the same page. I have a 2.5" Bonehead and a 3.5" Northstar. Both I would buy again in a heart beat. As a mater a fact I recently got another 3.5" northstar second hand, but I dont think that it has ever touched mud. I also have a 4" Tape worm, but it needs a mudrunner to use it. 
I cant speak for the other brands but I am very happy with what I have.:yes:


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

I have a 4" Tapeworm, 3" and 2.5" Drywall master, 3.5" Northstar and 3" Tape Tech. All were bought new.

Had to reset the blades on the TT, 2.5" DM and the NS when I received them. The 3" DM and 4" TW were fine out of the box. 

The TT is the only one that I don't like.


----------

